# Smoking Sunflower Seeds



## chad martinell

I've searched and saw a couple of older threads about smoking sunflower seeds. I thought about this last night, and will definitely try a batch over the weekend.

My plan is to buy roasted/salted sunflower seeds, then I'll mix them with some olive oil, and add some additional seasoning to them, then smoke them for a couple of hours in low temp (smoke setting on my Traeger Jr.).

I'll put up pictures and let everyone know how it turned out when I get it done (I notice that in the other threads on the subject, the OP never returned with an update!)


----------



## handymanstan

Sunflower Seeds are one thing I have not tried yet but it sounds great.  I think a light smoke first being they are so small then if there's not enough smoky flavor then smoke longer.  I will look forward to your update.

Stan


----------



## chad martinell

So they turned out really good!













image.jpg



__ chad martinell
__ Jan 11, 2014






I added olive oil to Trader Joes roasted and salted sunflower seeds, then coated liberally with black pepper. I would go even heavier on the pepper next time. Then I smoked them over applewood for about 1.5 hours on the "smoke" setting on my Treager Jr (200-250F) stirring them every 20 minutes or so.

They are flavorful, salt and pepper with just a hint of smoke. In fact, I would probably go another 1/2 hour next time to try and make the smoke flavor a bit more prominent, but it's definitely there.

I used to spend $3 a bottle on Zotes sunflower seeds. They would last me 1-2 weeks each. They were really good, but this way I can spend just $0.99 on one bag of seeds at Trader Joes and then customize the seasoning and add smoke! They are much cheaper and way better since I can make whatever flavor I want any time I want!!!


----------



## handymanstan

You smoked them with the shells on.  I was thinking shells off just the meat.  I am going to have to try them both ways now.  Thanks for the idea.

Stan


----------



## leah elisheva

This sounds so good! Cheers! - Leah


----------

